# Knock Off QTC



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I got a call from a friend of mine, and he told me he was going to clean out some of his unused fishing stuff. Well to make a long story short I got some POSSIBLE diamonds in the rough.. I got a set if 27mm Zziplex coaster, and 4 knock off QTC frames. My buddy told me he had them made but never tried to see if they worked. I have no experiece with QTC frames.. Check them out and let me know what you think.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks great are they all 6500's? Should work well.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes they are.. I'm a HUGE fan of the 5500 size reel... But can't complain when you get a FREE gift.. LOL


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

If you should consider selling one, I'd like to throw my name in the hat! Color unimportant! And if you don't want to sell one, could you tell me if there is any type of name on them to look them up online?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

throw some my way kwesi.
gimme a price tag.

im interested in the gold and red one.
i already got a blue genuine qtc here. wouldnt mind having the options of more colors.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

SHARE? I'm too much of a tackle slut to share!!! LOL I think if all goes well I might keep all of them... I haven't casted them yet so my fingers are crossed..


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

:frown: ok then.. 

if you do wanna make a buck, ill be first in line.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd be happy to take that ugly green one off your hands... ;-)


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Where did he have them made . look decent , any idea how much they cost him to have made ?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't have any information on where the frames came from.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*qtc cage*

Let me know how they work out, I might be able to scrounge up a 5500 QTC frame to trade.
Rob


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Look cool, and u definately cannot beat a good price 

green one is sweet 

Jesse


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have some of the QTC frames and one that is a knock off. The QTC frames have a better finish and are smooth and rounded where you thumb the spool. The knock off has a sharper edge. Also the knock off screws don't line up with the side plates as well as the QTC but they still work. I prefer the QTC to the knock off but I prefer the knock off to the Abu CT frame. 

John


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll put my name in the hat if you want to sell one.....
Gary aka Buddhahead...


----------

